# Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please



## robot lord (Jun 11, 2013)

*Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

So I see the surgeon tomorrow for both my shoulders and inguinal hernia number 3(2 prior repairs on left side). Right shoulder is destroyed and left not too far behind. I am in a great deal of pain all day every day. I am sure this will be 3 surgeries in a row as each heals enough to move to next one. Like to have all this wrapped up and healed by new year so I can hit a bulker and make up for lost time in recovery.

 Reason I posted here is I would like to know how I can manipulate my recovery time using GH? I am currently 41 and understand my age will affect how quickly I recover. Secondly I realize jumping back in to the gym prematurely will also jeopardize the repairs. I am not expecting magic results but a little kick in the ass for mother nature would be nice. Let me know what you guys think and share your thoughts/experience. Thanks!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

You do tatoo's right? You'll have a hard time working if you get carpel tunnel sides from the GH. Start low, 1iu per day, then 2 and keep going up until you have sides that you can't tolerate. Then dial back down to where you are comfy. More is better up to a point.


----------



## robot lord (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

Already past that point POB. Hands go numb during tattoos now. LOL! Backed down from 5iu to 3iu. Then split 5iu into 2 2.5 iu pins morn and night. That's where I am at now. PFM confirmed my thoughts of doing 3 pins a day post surgery to try and mimmick natural pulses. Also suggested dropping my TRT dose a bit till swelling subsides. Thanks guys! Gotta go get bloodwork


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

I like PFM's idea, but its not as though we know when our 3 pulses are.  Any way you do it though, it'll speed up recovery. Best of luck!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

id for sure be doing a mid day pin for cortisol.  Yes, lowering/dropping the TRT will help too.

I take it your using Rips?


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

suggest considering TB500 for the healing.

much less expensive than the GH, and never heard of anyone buying bogus yet (unlike the gh)

pretty much everyone that has tried TB500 agrees it really kicks ass for healing.  And it is a simple peptide, nothing complex.

PM me or ask here if you want more information.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

yea, TB500 would be another good option.  As stated above, never heard anything bad about it and with all the money you saved on GH you ll have cash for your next AAS cycle.


----------



## robot lord (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

Appreciate the advice guys. However I am already stocked with GH(rips) and also sitting on a Dbol, Deca,Test with a var finish cycle as we speak. This is my money season so I keep the shelves stocked for when I am broke. LOL! Going to finish out 2013 on TRT/GH only. I made a promise to myself to take a year and truly develop and understand a TRT protocol that works for me. In 2012 when I discovered Ology and ultimately SI I jumped from only a couple months on TRT to running cycles. I put the cart before the horse. Had some trial and error the past couple months and waiting for today's blood work to come back. I think I am on the money this time but will know in a couple days. Trying to keep my T above 1000 and my E around 20-25.

 On a separate note, what company are you guys using for your peptides? Need to get some more anastrozole, Caber and possibly the boner city libido pep(pt-141 I think). I used Man Power a few times but friends have told me transactions have gone wrong as of late. One got an email that funds would be returned and one has had no such luck. What happened?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

go with great white, or SRC for peps.  extreme peptides isnt bad either.  as for AI's, caber, etc, use your source.  I dont take chances of ever getting bunk stuff when its really needed.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Need advice on use of GH to speed up recovery from surgery, suggestions please*

PM me if you want to know where I get my TB or my PT141


----------

